
There's Plenty of Room at the Bottom by Richard P. Feynman (1959) - maverick_iceman
http://www.zyvex.com/nanotech/feynman.html
======
lioeters
Thoroughly enjoyed reading this, thank you for posting it. I learned that he
foresaw many of the potential applications of nanotechnology decades before
their time (and some ahead of our time). Nanomaterials; using DNA for data
storage; facial recognition by computers..

